# Duragloss 931 technique and other uses



## dexter101 (May 29, 2014)

Hi All,

I have just been given a bottle of Duragloss 931 by someone who was given it and doesnt want to use it.

I live in a flat so have no access to running water and cleaning my car (let along detailing) has always been a problem.

I have previously used Powermaxed TFR and the jet wash however my new car has some areas of poor paint work and jetwashing is something I want to keep to a minimum.

This Duragloss product looks like it could really help however I just wanted to fill in some gaps where I havent been able to find the answers online.

Firstly, is the wash technique the same as using ONR? have seen LowiePetes guide which is excellent but just wanted to double check. Spray bottle, spray a panel, dwell, dwell and dwell again, then use the wash utensil of choice in straight lines with no pressure. have bought a grouting sponge to use. I understand I will need to give it a buff at the end, my theory is, if I was each panel twice, that should minimise risk at this stage.

Also what other uses are there for it? have seen QD mentioned online, would it be able to be used inside the car as well?

My last question is really in regards to what i do after. If I wanted to polish and wax the car afterwards, would that be ok? I know it has Wax in it, but what I would like to do is to give it a good thorough clean with Duragloss, polish, wax (dodo juice) and then maintain with Duragloss washes.

Thanks for your help with this.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

This any help?

" Serious Performance are pleased to announce the arrival of Duragloss #931 Rinseless Wash With Aquawax which is a quick and easy way to wash any vehicle anytime, anywhere without water hoses or waste. This unique formula captures the dirt with a lubricating Polymer which prevents scratching.

Directions:

Add o.5oz (approx 4 capfuls) of #931 per US gallon (3.8 litres) of water. (use 1.0oz if heavily soiled).

Wash one section at a time using a good quality washmitt or microfibre towel

Wipe dry using a high quality buffing towel such as our Serious Performance Uber Drying or Uber Detailing MF Towels

Job Done! 

Size: 16oz / 473ml. "


----------



## dexter101 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks Dude, that is very useful, although having read through some reviews and other threads the dilution ratios I think need to be reduced.

I was more after any tips people who might use it regularly had, its such a new idea to me that just want to make sure I have everything sussed before I give it a go!


----------

